# Easy Peasy



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Throw the rice away, and ya got a dern fine meal!!!! Thanks fer the foot in the pic!!! hahaha


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

On point. Love some good sushi


----------

